# Upgraded kernel, can't get vesafb to work

## kingLatency

Hi folks. I recently upgraded my kernel to 2.6.22-r2 (from 2.6.21-r4 from when I first installed a few weeks ago) to help me get my USB wireless device working, but now I don't get the proper resolution in virtual terminals. I have a 15" LCD whose native resolution is 1024x768... the machine boots into 720x400. 

I've been trying to follow all the handbook info and wiki stuff, but nothing seems to work. I have the kernel set up right, I've tried infinite video= settings in grub.conf, and I know it should be able to work because I got the high resolution on that slightly older kernel. 

Any help would be appreciated. This is an Pentium 4 machine with an nVidia TNT2 card.

----------

## djscribble

in RE: to your kernel framebuffer settings, are you using vesafb or vesafb-tng?  I had a similar problem and when i switched over to vesafb-tng and set the higher resolution in the kernel settings for it, everything started working.

----------

## kingLatency

I'm using vesafb-tng. I've tried setting it up with just the kernel settings and no resolution in grub.conf, or no video= part in the kernel line of grub.conf, but neither work. I heard that works for some people, but it didn't on my system, for whatever reason. Any other ideas?

----------

## djscribble

what is the exact entry that you put into your kernel, and what is the exact video= that you are using?

----------

## kingLatency

VESA default mode in the kernel: 1024x768@75

For the grub.conf kernel line I've tried a number of adjustments, currently:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap
```

----------

## der.gecko

try it with (if you are shure that your monitor does 75hz):

video=vesafb:1024x768-24@75,mtrr,ywrap

if this doesn't work,

use the normal vesafb in the kernel, recompile, reinstall and retry with this kernel line:

video=vesafb:1024x768-24@75,mtrr,ywrap vga=0x318

----------

## kingLatency

Well, switching to vesafb instead of vesafb-tng did the trick, thanks.   :Smile: 

I was, however, hoping to set up gensplash. Does anyone know if that requires the use of vesafb-tng or if it will work with plain 'ol vesafb?

Thanks!

----------

## der.gecko

it doesn't matter. i have to use vesafb too because of my x800pro.

just configure your kernel accordingly:

```
   

Console display driver support  --->

      [ * ]    VGA text console

      [ * ]    Video mode selection support

      <*>   Framebuffer Console support

      [ * ]   Support for the framebuffer splash 

Device Drivers --->

   Block devices  --->

      <*> RAM disk support

      (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

      [ * ]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

```

recompile and install the kernel

#emerge splashutils (emerge freetype before, just in case!)

create an initramfs && configure your bootloader and reboot

----------

## engil

Hi all,

i am getting the same problem when recompiling a 2.6.22 after a 2.6.19, my screen shows nothing but crap when booting, i used the same option in grub.conf but it doesn't work as is.

My question is, is the ram disk support necessary to boot with framebuffer ? I used to have my console boot in 1680*1050 with my 2.6.19 and i don't think i've compiled ram disk, did it change with new kernel ?

Sorry for my bad english, not my native language ..

Thx in advance

Btw, my grub line is video=vesafb:1680x1050,mtrr:3,ywrap

----------

## kingLatency

You only need that ramdisk support if you plan on setting up a bootsplash image. Did you trying switching from vesafb-tng to vesafb, and recompiling your kernel? That's what I had to do. Keep in mind that with the older vesafb you need a vga= option instead of the resolution in the video= line. You can google for a chart of what the codes vga= takes.

----------

## engil

I'm reading the howto on the gentoo wiki now, and i don't think i want a bootsplash image, i just want to see kernel messages at boot, as i had before.

I'm not in front of my linux box so i can't tell but i think i've got the vga option, but the vesafb / vesafb-tng should do the thing, as i'm not sure about the one i've selected. (I got a Core2Duo and a 64bits system)

Anyway, thanks for the interest !

----------

## der.gecko

 *kingLatency wrote:*   

> You only need that ramdisk support if you plan on setting up a bootsplash image. Did you trying switching from vesafb-tng to vesafb, and recompiling your kernel? That's what I had to do. Keep in mind that with the older vesafb you need a vga= option instead of the resolution in the video= line. You can google for a chart of what the codes vga= takes.

 

already explained above^^

----------

